

Nintendo beats another patent troll - lost_name
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/218069/Nintendo_beats_another_patent_troll.php

======
stevek
Yay for Nintento and boo to patent trolls.

The article is rather lightweight and short. It doesn't say what the claims
actually were.

